# Cartriges not recognized - epson wf-7110



## reciprocal (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello. I have a new epson wf-7110 and a dye sub CIS (cobra ink) that I just installed, the printer says "cartridges are installed correctly" but then in next step is says: "Cartriges not recognized" and says I need to replace the ink cartridges.
I have tried everything, push the cartridges all the way down until it clicks (all 4 of them), the chip is not broken, the battery is new....

Should I try to put the original cartridges in and print and then try the CIS again? 
(In the installing video they said that I should try the printer with the original ink that came with the printer to see if it works properly before I put the CIS system)

or are there any other tricks that I have not tried?


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

reciprocal said:


> Should I try to put the original cartridges in and print and then try the CIS again?


Did you do this first? I have this printer as well. The instructions were for a new printer is to install the OEM cartridges first. After the printer recognizes them then you remove them and place CIS cartridges and run 3 nozzle cleanings. 

If you didn't do this first then your going to run into issues.


----------



## reciprocal (Oct 21, 2012)

thank you for the reply!
I did, I installed the cartridges that came with the printer, then took them out and put the CIS system, but it still will not work, and it does not let me do the nozzle check.
so maybe I should repeat it? put the original, then the CIS?
I was just thinking it was not a good idea to get the inks mixed up


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

You can go ahead and try it again but you might want to contact cobra. I'm pretty sure that they have run into this issue before.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a WF30 that I bought specifically to convert to DTG. I have never finished it but I had the same issue. Not sure if it helps but I would take a cartridge completely out and restart the printer. It would not see a cartridge and would ask you to install one. I installed it then and it worked. It took me a couple of tries on some of them but eventually it saw all of them. Again, not sure if that translates but it is worth trying.


----------



## reciprocal (Oct 21, 2012)

I have tried everything and nothing works. The wf-7110 will not recognize the ink cartridges. 
Cobra Ink sent me a new chip, but it still does not work. Took the printer to a company that converts printer to dye sublimation and they do not see what might be wrong with it...... no printing for 3 months because of this.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

The chips are made in a massive factory in China and have a fairly high failure rate. Just contact your supplier and they should be able to send you new chips. Happens all the time, even after QC...


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

Talon said:


> The chips are made in a massive factory in China and have a fairly high failure rate. Just contact your supplier and they should be able to send you new chips. Happens all the time, even after QC...


This is an old thread, but the same exact thing is happening to us that the original poster posted. This is about a 5 month old 7110 as well. Never had so much trouble as this but consistently over and over it says ink cartridges not recognized. We have been in the business about 4 years so we do the whole process of making sure they are clicked in, take them out, unplug the unit, etc and still back to square one. Has anyone had success?


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

This is exact issue still occurring for us. To a tee
Was sent a new chip and still nothing.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

thomaq said:


> This is exact issue still occurring for us. To a tee
> Was sent a new chip and still nothing.


Has this been resolved for you?

My WF7110 with Cobra CIS has suddenly stopped working. "Cartridges not recognized"

Reset button, hard reset attempted. Even inserting OEM first then inserting CIS has not worked.


----------



## TShirtCurry (Jun 12, 2016)

It could be the points are faulty or damaged, even small amounts of dust can cause a problem. Did you check them?

I found a video on youtube that may help. I am not sure

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x6UMYcIjLg


----------



## reciprocal (Oct 21, 2012)

Update: 
Cobra sent new chip, we tried different systems without the external inks, tried all the tricks we heard about, and nothing worked. Cobra was not very helpful, the ink was getting dry in the printheads and the tubes of the external system, and we ended up abandoning the dye sublimation project. 

We used the ink to paint on dye sublimation paper with pencil and it was fun!


----------



## FrankJersey (Jul 7, 2016)

It's scary and I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on getting an Epson printer and Cobra inks...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

reciprocal said:


> Update:
> Cobra sent new chip, *we tried different systems without the external inks, tried all the tricks we heard about, and nothing worked. *Cobra was not very helpful, the ink was getting dry in the printheads and the tubes of the external system, and we ended up abandoning the dye sublimation project.
> 
> We used the ink to paint on dye sublimation paper with pencil and it was fun!


If you tried OEM carts and it didn't work then your printer is at fault, not 3rd party items. Contacts could be dirty and such making poor too.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

I used OEM cartridges and they register.

Also, when I push the reset button on the Cobra CIS cartridges, it registers on screen as it denotes there are no cartridges when pushed.

So the problem still exists, and it is most likely NOT the contacts.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jimiyo said:


> I used OEM cartridges and they register.
> 
> Also, when I push the reset button on the Cobra CIS cartridges, it registers on screen as it denotes there are no cartridges when pushed.
> 
> So the problem still exists, and it is most likely NOT the contacts.


Agree. It wasn't clear from your previous post as to what you did.
Anyway Richard should be able to fix you up.


----------



## FrankJersey (Jul 7, 2016)

Who is Richard (sorry new here and didn't see Richard's name in this thread)? Anyway please keep us updated on this issue. Thanks!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

FrankJersey said:


> Who is Richard (sorry new here and didn't see Richard's name in this thread)? Anyway please keep us updated on this issue. Thanks!



Richard owns Cobra ink and does most of the support.


----------



## FrankJersey (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks is Richard also on this forum answering questions and etc.?


mgparrish said:


> Richard owns Cobra ink and does most of the support.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

FrankJersey said:


> Thanks is Richard also on this forum answering questions and etc.?


Not that I have ever seen.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

UPDATE: *RESOLVED*

Richard from Cobra Ink sent me a replacement combo chip. Quick shipped.
Replacing the combo chip has fixed the issue. 

(However, new missing dots on nozzle check problem has begun.)


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

jimiyo said:


> UPDATE: *RESOLVED*
> 
> Richard from Cobra Ink sent me a replacement combo chip. Quick shipped.
> Replacing the combo chip has fixed the issue.
> ...


UPDATE: *UNRESOLVED* - Giving up on wf7110 and Cobra Ink 

After my Cobra Ink system became inoperable, I contacted Richard at Cobra Ink.

After some terse messages suggesting resetting, purging, etc. I finally suggested a replacement Combo Chip.

After replacing the chip, the machine began working sporadically. I often needed to reset the chip, and wipe off the contacts.

However, by the time the unrecognized cartridge problem was resolved, the nozzle check began degrading.

First it was a few dots. Then a few.

After purging, nozzle checks, head cleaning, and soaking, the printhead no longer prints anything except scratches of black ink.

Richard has been terse in responding. Usually guiding me to his videos.

Im giving up on my workforce and Cobra Ink systems.

I've read the forum enough to know you guys are hardcore Cobra Ink fans, and that they have helped many of you.

But if you read enough posts, you also know that my experience is not my own.

In hindsight, my journey into dye sublimation has been quite frustrating. Mugs I've printed have almost always bled. The good enough quality is subpar to what I'd like to sell.

Im considering going with a non-after market product if I continue. 

Now, Im going to take the wf7110 out back and go Office Space on it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jimiyo said:


> UPDATE: *UNRESOLVED* - Giving up on wf7110 and Cobra Ink
> 
> After my Cobra Ink system became inoperable, I contacted Richard at Cobra Ink.
> 
> ...


Unless you get an Epson wide format then everything else is after market.

Starts at $8,495

Epson F-Series Dye-Sublimation Transfer Printer | Epson SureColor F6200

Sawgrass just takes a Ricoh printer and slaps their name on in. 

Let's be clear if you are going to stay with desktop printers there is no such thing as "non-after market".

And most wide format sublimation solutions are also after market.

A Ricoh/Sawgrass printer may be your best option though, Epson requires you learn more maintenance. But the price for not having to learn much on-going maintenance is ink that costs 5x everybody else.

I use refillable carts, CIS requires more attention.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

I am not sure why Richard sells the manual reset cartridges with his setups. There are auto reset cartridges available for the 7110. I suspect that one of the reasons that the 7110/7610 have such a huge problem with recognizing cartridges is that there is some extra bits of wiring that have to go to the chip for the manual reset to function. This results in a tight fit for cartridges being even tighter. On both of my printers (1400 and R230) I use auto reset cartridges and have never had a problem with the carts not being recognized. 

I am also not a big fan of CIS. On refillables, you have an air vent right there at the cartridge. It is rare to get air in them and if you do, you can take the cartridge out and rotate it around and tap it a few times to get the air to the top of the cartridge. With a CIS, if you get air in there, there is no simple way to remove it. This is made even more difficult with the manual reset systems because it is much harder to look at one cartridge by itself. 

So to help yourself out, I would unplug the CIS lines. Pull the vent plugs from the cartridges and put them in the fill lines. Now you have refillable carts instead of a CIS. They use the same carts. Do a head clean and see if you can get a clean print this way.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sacman said:


> There are auto reset cartridges available for the 7110.


Where did you buy your auto reset cartridges from?

Also, I assume the advantage of CIS over refillable cartridges is less refilling? Any other advantages CIS has?


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Look for refillable carts for Epson 7110 on Amazon. In the description it will specifically state if they are auto-reset. That's where I got mine. The only advantage to CIS is the refilling issue. It is a pain when you are halfway through a 13 x 19 print and run out of a color but to me that is a small price to pay to not have to deal with the problems associated with CIS.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is MY experience with the desktop dye-sub printing:

I started with an EPSON WF-1100, Cobra Ink, refillable cartridges (non-CIS). I was happy that a $99 printer took me into the dye-sub arena. Now - 2 years later - I know that I was totally wrong.

The WF-1100 was pain in the butt but it worked. The cartridges were way too small, there was no ink level indication, if air went into the cartridge it was difficult and messy to take it out, most of the time the test print wasn't perfect, refilling the cartridges was a constant annoyance, etc. etc..

Because of these issues I decided to buy a second EPSON desktop, to make sure that I can fulfill my orders in time even if the WF-1100 starts acting up. I bought a WF-7620. It was $99, so I was happy. Again, I was totally wrong! The horror issues started on the first week. "Cartridge not recognized" I ran all the obligatory runs with Richard, but he couldn't really help me. 

I said: ENOUGH! 

I didn't want to spend $8K-$9K for a "real" sublimation printer but I realized that I HAVE TO STOP using desktop printers. I bought a wide format EPSON T-3270. It was $2.2K plus the 4x700 ml ink ($1.2K). 

It was 5-6 months ago and since then: NO ISSUES! NONE!

I can print larger papers than my heat press, so there is no paper edge issue, I can print on (less expensive) roll paper, I can print 30 copies without touching the printer so I can do something else in the mean time, no "Cartridge not recognized" error message (actually no error messages at all), the built in paper cutter cuts the papers, the sticky paper solved the ghosting issues, etc..

Bottom line: 

1.) The wide format printer is more expensive, the paper is cheaper, the ink is more expensive, the printer is faster, the images can be much larger, no color profile issues, no paper feeding issues.

2.) MY TIME is valuable, MY NERVES are invaluable, and the wide format printer saves on both. 

3.) No more desktop sublimation printer for me! Ever!


----------



## FrankJersey (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Wade thanks for your post! Do you know if Cobra's refillable cartridges for WF-3620/3640 are auto reset? Almost ready to pull the trigger then see this. By the way, where did you buy your sublimation ink from?



Sacman said:


> I am not sure why Richard sells the manual reset cartridges with his setups. There are auto reset cartridges available for the 7110...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

My Cobra WF7110 carts are "auto-reset". They don't not have any buttons on them. In this context "auto-reset" means there is no separate hardware chip re-setter

When the ink warning comes you unseat the cart for a minute or so then plug back in. I'm not having issues.

I always have a second set ready and filled so that I don't have too much interruption other than changing the carts.

The WF7110 design is not as good as the WF1100, which I had running for nearly 3 years.

I'm waiting to see how some of the Epson Inktank printer solution work as they start appearing in the market. There are also 4 color letter/legal size Epson printers that have 120 mL carts, no CIS needed. Workforce Pro WP-4520, 4530, 4533, 4540, 4590, 4010, 4020, 4023, & 4090. If that was available in tabloid size would be awesome.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Mike says they are auto-reset. I know that some of what Richard sells are not. Call Cobra and ask Richard instead of ordering online. He clearly has them so make sure that is what you get. Otherwise buy his ink and buy the carts from Amazon. I wonder if he bought a lot of them before Auto-resets were made for them. I seem to remember a time when they could not be had. 

I bought my inks from China. I use the Cobra profiles. Cobra is the place to go for simplicity. He will sell you everything you need for a more than reasonable price and provide the support you need to get up and running. I have an eco-solvent flatbed printer that I have had for several years so when I decided to get into Sub, I had a lot of inkjet knowledge and was willing to go an unorthodox route. I found an Epson 1400 on Craigslist for $100. Got 1500ml of ink for $89 delivered from the same supplier where I get my Eco-solvent inks. And got a cheap heat press from eBay for $148. $324 and I was subbing. Using the same initial ink purchase over a year later and only now getting close on a couple of colors to think about ordering more. Probably still have 3-4 months worth.

If I had it to do over again, the only thing I would change would be to spend more on the press. A 16 x 20 swing arm from a reputable supplier would have been a much better choice than the 15 x 15 clam shell cheapy I got from ebay. I still use it but my top platen is no longer flat so I have some pressure isues when pressing shirts at light pressure.

The number one problem with the 7110/7610 are cartridge issues. I have read so many complaints about carts not being recognized. This is why I strongly recommend buying only auto-reset cartridges. I would also strongly recommend staying away from CIS unless you know you are going to be doing many prints daily. Refilling does suck and it can sometimes be a pain but it is well worth it to avoid the hassle of getting air in your system with a CIS. I had one on my eco-solvent printer and hated it. I ditched it for refillables and never looked back. The good news for any one that has a CIS that is giving them issues is that the cartridges are the same. Just pull the lines and move the vent plug to the fill plug and you have refillables.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Sacman said:


> Mike says they are auto-reset. I know that some of what Richard sells are not. Call Cobra and ask Richard instead of ordering online. He clearly has them so make sure that is what you get. Otherwise buy his ink and buy the carts from Amazon. I wonder if he bought a lot of them before Auto-resets were made for them. I seem to remember a time when they could not be had.
> 
> I bought my inks from China. I use the Cobra profiles. Cobra is the place to go for simplicity. He will sell you everything you need for a more than reasonable price and provide the support you need to get up and running. I have an eco-solvent flatbed printer that I have had for several years so when I decided to get into Sub, I had a lot of inkjet knowledge and was willing to go an unorthodox route. I found an Epson 1400 on Craigslist for $100. Got 1500ml of ink for $89 delivered from the same supplier where I get my Eco-solvent inks. And got a cheap heat press from eBay for $148. $324 and I was subbing. Using the same initial ink purchase over a year later and only now getting close on a couple of colors to think about ordering more. Probably still have 3-4 months worth.
> 
> ...


Please see my description of "auto-reset". I have yet to see any chips _made for WF7110 refillable carts _that worked differently than as I described. There are some CIS chips that have different operation.

Those Amazon refillable carts that are "auto-reset"_ for this model_ are all working the same way.

ARC operation is remove the carts, wait, put it back in, ignore the Epson non-genuine warnings. The reset can only be done _on this model_ when the "cart not recognized" warning appears.

I use this vendors description of giving the best description I have seen on 252XL refillable carts.

InkcartsUS has damper carts for this model *CIS* which can reset anytime. 

https://store.inkjetcarts.us/4-position-rwtf-epson-252-ecotank-replacement-chip-p6956.aspx

They are calling their refillable carts this 

https://store.inkjetcarts.us/epson-...fillable-resettable-ink-cartridges-p6754.aspx

"This Chip is Manual Resetting MRC type (still referred to by China as ARC). You lift the cartridge during a cartridge change procedure when ink levels are reported as depleted to reset back to full!"

The issue with using CIS chips on just refillable carts is that there is risk of running a dry cart and damaging your printhead. Your inks are outside on a CIS so you can always see the ink levels. So vendors usually haven't been offering those on refillable carts, only CIS.

Those chips on on Amazon for refillable carts for this model, would be like everyone else's WF7110 refillable cart chips. ARC means you do not use a chip resetter. Those descriptions on Amazon are cut and paste and don't give the complete picture on how reset is really done.

Other Epson models can act differently. Epson made the firmware on this model harder to thwart.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried everything. 7620 for me. 

Bricked it with cobra carts. 

Gave up. Just sits there.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I prefer to pay more and buy Epson ink, that ink from cobra damaged 2 printers

Sent from my SM-N900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

edward1210 said:


> I prefer to pay more and buy Epson ink, that ink from cobra damaged 2 printers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using T-Shirt Forums


Epson doesn't sell sub ink for these printers.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

socceronly said:


> Epson doesn't sell sub ink for these printers.


And further to your good point, Sawgrass doesn't either.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

socceronly said:


> I tried everything. 7620 for me.
> 
> Bricked it with cobra carts.
> 
> *Gave up. Just sits there.*


*Me too*. It sits there taunting me. Loss of investment, and moreso, the time invested trying to get it back up.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

jimiyo said:


> *Me too*. It sits there taunting me. Loss of investment, and moreso, the time invested trying to get it back up.


Something about that series of printers. 

Not really blaming Cobra, it's the way they make them trying to stop people from doing this.

I should have gone with the 1400/1430. It seems like a more reliable system.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

socceronly said:


> Something about that series of printers.
> 
> Not really blaming Cobra, it's the way they make them trying to stop people from doing this.
> 
> I should have gone with the 1400/1430. It seems like a more reliable system.



100% agree.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jimiyo said:


> *Me too*. It sits there taunting me. Loss of investment, and moreso, the time invested trying to get it back up.


Do the OEM carts work in the printer? If not then you can return to Epson if still in warranty.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Those with "bricked" printers can try this.

On the Printer LCD screen select Menu, select Maintenance, then select Ink Cartridge Replacement and press the OK button.

With the carts in the "remove" position remove the carts.

Unplug the printer (don't use the on/off power switch) *with the carriage still in the "remove" position.*

Wait 15 minutes

Replace the carts

Plug the printer back in.

Make sure the printer has the blue light on the front panel.

Does the "non genuine" message appear or the "carts not recognized" messages? If the non-genuine message appears then you can "OK" on the warnings then proceed.

If this works I'll explain what is happening and how this fixes it. This is the old way of resetting.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i would like an explanation,
if you please


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

into the T said:


> i would like an explanation,
> if you please



I believe with the printer still powered on then the capacitors in the power supply circuit are still charged and the reset is not fully completed.

Even if the on/off button is pressed it doesn't completely turn off the power supply, it just disconnects the power supply from the rest of the circuitry including the carts, but the caps in the power supply are still fully charged.

In the past the process of unplugging the printer while the carts are in the "remove" position allowed those caps to become fully discharged and then the reset function saw a true 0V condition. Resets require a high/low/high transition or low/high/low transition depending upon the design.


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

jimiyo said:


> Has this been resolved for you?
> 
> My WF7110 with Cobra CIS has suddenly stopped working. "Cartridges not recognized"
> 
> Reset button, hard reset attempted. Even inserting OEM first then inserting CIS has not worked.


No not at all. It's the second printer Epson sent a replacement that was basically DOA. Then the second one started printing however making a ton of noise. The people at Cobra said the battery was probably lose however it wasn't. It still printed so I was happy and the noise didn't bother me. However 2 weeks went by and I'm back to the same thing; Ink cartridges not recognized, then did all the trouble shooting (we have dealt with these epsons for four years) Called cobra to reach out for some assistance- this printer is only four weeks old.
Was told by Emma at Cobra who apparently is the co owner that since they shipped me items such as velcro for the new printer when it came, and a new reset battery she was unable to offer any more assistance at her cost. I was told by the sales rep there if the noise continued to be a problem to call them. Was also told by the tech guy (not Richard) that they could possibly work on it if the issue wasn't resolved, however then I got a message like this. I was appauled.


----------



## deenacheri (Jun 6, 2008)

reciprocal said:


> Hello. I have a new epson wf-7110 and a dye sub CIS (cobra ink) that I just installed, the printer says "cartridges are installed correctly" but then in next step is says: "Cartriges not recognized" and says I need to replace the ink cartridges.
> I have tried everything, push the cartridges all the way down until it clicks (all 4 of them), the chip is not broken, the battery is new....
> 
> Should I try to put the original cartridges in and print and then try the CIS again?
> ...







This worked perfectly!!!!!!


----------

